# Grafik, Final?



## genitur (7. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Grafik von WAR: Momentan gibt es kein Antialiasing, die Texturen sehen schwach aus und die Bewegungen unflüssig.
Wird das noch geändert oder ist das nun die Finale Grafik?


----------



## n e X (7. September 2008)

ja das wird noch mit nem grafikpatch nachgebessert wurde aber auch schon xmal hier im forum geschrieben (!)


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zur Grafik von WAR: Momentan gibt es kein Antialiasing, die Texturen sehen schwach aus und die Bewegungen unflüssig.
> Wird das noch geändert oder ist das nun die Finale Grafik?








das is das finale


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zur Grafik von WAR: Momentan gibt es kein Antialiasing, die Texturen sehen schwach aus und die Bewegungen unflüssig.
> Wird das noch geändert oder ist das nun die Finale Grafik?



Eigentlich ist geplant, sie noch zu verschlechtern zwecks besserer Spielbarkeit bei Massenkämpfen...


----------



## Thunderhoof (7. September 2008)

Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

bei einem MMO geht es eigentlich eher ums gameplay...die grafik ist da nebensächlich


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Wer braucht schon Grafik wenn entlich mal das Gameplay passt, naja abwarten


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

jo würd ich auch sagen. Allerdings sehen die jetzigen PvP Videos ein bisschen komisch aus...


----------



## Thunderhoof (7. September 2008)

Naja Grafik und die Animationen bauen ja das Spielgefühl auf und ziehen einen in die Welt hinein.. Aber wenn einfach kein Spielgefühl aufgrund der Animationen und der Grafik aufkommt.. :/


----------



## Moagim (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/



Ja genau, die WoW Grafik ist wirklich schwer zu toppen......Sarkasmus ist was herrliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhoof (7. September 2008)

Ich sehe keinen Sarkasmus, nur einen User mit WAR-Fanbrille.


----------



## Ancistrus (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist *um **Meilen **schlechter *als bei HdRo oder *WoW*.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/




Wie meinen? ...

Gruss
Ancistrus


----------



## Moagim (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sarkasmus, nur einen User mit WAR-Fanbrille.



Oha....bischen mehr anstrengen beim flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Ascian sagt das sie planen die Grafik noch weiter zu verschlechtern und du nimmst das ERNST... meine Güte.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

Da hilft nur eins: Fix Age of Conan kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Dir die Grafik da dann noch schlechter erscheint als bei Wow ... mhm raus vor die Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhoof (7. September 2008)

@Moagim

Warum sollte ich das nicht ernstnehmen? Das Spiel laggt total und die Framrate ist selbst auf guten Rechnern niedrig, da ist so eine Maßnahme schon denkbar... 

@Tikume

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn ich die Grafik von War schlechter finde als von WoW wird auch ein antesten von AoC nichts daran ändern.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Fix Age of Conan kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja toll aber bei AoC ist die Grafik wirklich das einzig gute, obwoll ich selber niochtmal die wirklich gut finde


----------



## _Miche_ (7. September 2008)

Mahlzeit,

bezüglich Grafik hab ich auch noch eine Frage, möchte aba keinen Thread aufmachen ^^
Ich hab auf http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/ den Test gemacht und mir die Requirements auf der Homepage angesehen, meiner Meinung nach müsste mein System ausreichen, trotzdem zeigt mir der Test, dass meiner Graka nicht ausreicht. http://i33.tinypic.com/2rhoaas.jpg


Funktioniert das Game jetzt oda nicht? Zumal die "Unterpunkte" alle erfüllt sind.



Danke für Antworten und bitte entschuldige den Thread-Missbrauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Die bisherigen Betascreens stammen meist noch aus der Beta 3, der Open Beta Client kommt bereits mit der finalen Grafikengine. Dort sind dann auch hochauflösende Texturen enthalten und es ist möglich die Sichtweite einzustellen. PC Games hat glaub ich diesbezüglich auch schon einen Hardware Check gemacht und festgestellt das die Engine nur 256 MB Grafikkartenspeicher frisst dafür allerdings Unmengen an RAM - wer also grad mal 2 GB RAM im System hat muss sich mitunter auf ein paar Nachladeruckler einstellen - alle mit 4 GB und darüber werden das Problem nicht haben.
PC Games hat den Test auf einem System mit 2 GB ausgeführt und dort hat WAR 1,7 GB belegt - ich habe die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung in WAR während der Closed Beta (damals noch 4 GB RAM im System - jetzt sind es 8 G getestet und dort hat er 3,6 GB geschluckt (von 4 GB für diejenigen mit schlechtem Kurzzeitgedächtniß).


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> @Tikume
> 
> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn ich die Grafik von War schlechter finde als von WoW wird auch ein antesten von AoC nichts daran ändern.



Ganz einfach, du scheinst ein Grafik-Fetischist zu sein und da wollte ich Dir nur eine Alternative empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

naja das mit der grafik wenn sie so bleibt wie beschrieben ist sehr schwach!!!
denke aber das die grafik besser wird in der final wär ja sonst irgentwie alles sinnlos(in meinen augen)
jeder sollte das spiel seinen rechner anpassen können . also auch max grafik mit aa usw 
so werds ich machen alles auf max
soll ja auch gut aussehn und nicht wie son 90jahre spiel


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Mit AA wär ich bei WAR vorsichtig, hatte das Problem während der Closed das mir deswegen dauernd der Client abgesemmelt ist.
Weiß allerdings nicht ob Mythic da nachgebessert hat.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

Hosh87 schrieb:


> naja das mit der grafik wenn sie so bleibt wie beschrieben ist sehr schwach!!!
> denke aber das die grafik besser wird in der final wär ja sonst irgentwie alles sinnlos(in meinen augen)
> jeder sollte das spiel seinen rechner anpassen können . also auch max grafik mit aa usw
> so werds ich machen alles auf max
> soll ja auch gut aussehn und nicht wie son 90jahre spiel



bitte, spiele nie WAR... bestells ab oder sonst was... aber verschone mich. Grafik ist das unsinnigste Feature in einem Spiel -.-


----------



## Thunderhoof (7. September 2008)

Tikume ich bin kein Grafikfetischist sonst würde ich mich nicht mit WoW zufrieden geben, aber ich finde es gehört zu einen MMO dazu um Spannung und Spielgefühl zu erzeugen.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Also ich fand die Grafik ja bisher eigentlich ok, direkt im Spiel schaut Grafik meist besser aus als auf unbewegten Screens. Also erst mal rein ins Spiel - umschauen und dann kannste immer noch die Nase rümpfen.


----------



## Moagim (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> @Moagim
> 
> Warum sollte ich das nicht ernstnehmen? Das Spiel laggt total und die Framrate ist selbst auf guten Rechnern niedrig, da ist so eine Maßnahme schon denkbar...





Mit "WoW hat eine bessere Grafik als WAR" ....da nimmt dich ehrlich gesagt keiner Ernst. 

laggt total? Wann warst du zuletzt in der Beta? Total laggen bedeutet das man sich kein Stück oder nur Abschnittsweise bewegen kann.....davon ist keine Spur zu erkennen.
Framrate ist im Keller? wirklich nicht.
Lief bei mir eigentlich flüssig und ich habe weder die beste Internetverbindung noch einen High End PC. Das einzige bei dem es zum "laggen" kam war wenn 50 Mann im Keeplordraum alle AOE Effekte zünden.....aber das erwarte ich irgendwie auch bei Betaservern.
Ich hab das ganze zusätzlich noch in 1600x1200 Auflösung gespielt. Auserdem konnte man die Grafikeinstellungen bisher sogut wie gar nicht runterdrehen.
(Vll hast du überlesen das die beta nur für Mittel-hochleistungs PC gedacht war......)

Es ist denkbar das sie die Grafik ändern Oo....ah ja, einfach mal Polygone entfernen Texturen wegwerfen etc....wie genau soll das funktionieren?
Dann beschreibe bitte was für dich Grafik ausmacht.  Wenn WoW für dich eine so viel bessere Grafik aufweist, WORAN machst du das fest?  Die WoW Grafik ist wesentlich grobflächiger, ja AUCH in Lich King ist sie das.

Schade das ich hier keine 1.5 MB Bilder hochladen kann.....hätte ein paar schöne aus dem Thronsaal und wer da noch ansatzweise behauptet das wäre SCHLECHTER als WoW. Sry aber so jemanden nehme ich nicht ernst.
Schlichtweg lächerlich ernsthaft zu behaupten WoW hätte eine bessere Grafik.

Wenn dir WoW von der Grafik besser gefällt ist das was ganz anderes.

Ich  gebe auch zu das die AoC Grafik besser ist als die WAR Grafik.....trotzdem gefällt mir die WAR Grafik besser. Besser sein und besser gefallen sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Tikume ich bin kein Grafikfetischist sonst würde ich mich nicht mit WoW zufrieden geben, aber ich finde es gehört zu einen MMO dazu um Spannung und Spielgefühl zu erzeugen.



Ähm nein, ich hatte in Ultima Online mit der 2D Grafik mehr Spannung und Spielgefühl als jemals wieder.

Die Grafik in Warhammer muss auf lange Sicht vor allem schnell genug sein für die Schlachten und halbwegs passabel aussehen. Daoc (und das sieht heute noch gut aus) unterbieten sie dabei eh nicht von der Qualität her.


----------



## Curentix (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/


Meilen schlechter als WoW...auf welchem Stern lebst du denn eigentlich?

Haste Tomaten in den Augen, oder was ist los?


----------



## Loki89 (7. September 2008)

ich weiss ja net ob ihr blind seit oder noch ne wow fanbrille auf habt...aber das hier is einfach nur obergeile grafik in bester atmophäre!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htYcRajtet0


----------



## Deregond (7. September 2008)

Die Grafik in WoW her ist vielleicht von der Technik her schwach, jedoch sehr liebevoll gemacht und irgendwie "malerisch". Soll aber nicht heissen die Grafik in WAR sei schlechter. Man sollte nur die Grafik von Spielen kritisieren die man schon angespielt hat! Videos oder gar Standbilder sagen eher wenig aus...


----------



## LyráAhdri (7. September 2008)

Hm, ja ich wiederhole mich, habe das in nem anderen fred schon geschrieben: Macht nit so die Pferde scheu. Erst mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie überall ist alles ansicht sache, ergo sieht jeder das in nem andren Licht. Und in einer gewissen Art und Weise gehört die Spielumgebung schon zum eigentlichen reiz des Spieles und schafft die passende Atmosphäre. Aber wie gesagt, erstmal abwarten, anschaun und Füße stillhalten. ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Rofl der TE denkt echt das WoW Grafik mit WAR Grafik vergleichbar ist. Wo hast du denn diesen Mist aufgegabelt? aahhh das tut echt weh...ist bei dir grade Fliegeralarm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (7. September 2008)

Loki89 schrieb:


> ich weiss ja net ob ihr blind seit oder noch ne wow fanbrille auf habt...aber das hier is einfach nur obergeile grafik in bester atmophäre!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htYcRajtet0



also dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, ich finde das sieht toll aus.

btw: ich finde die Grafik von Wow auch nicht so beschissen, wie sie immer bezeichnet wird. Klar ist sie veraltet, dafür aber sehr liebevoll gemacht & das reicht mir vollkommen. Jeder der in nem MMORPG ne Crysis-Grafik erwartet....echt, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Nichts ist verwerflicher als Dummheit!


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, ich hatte in Ultima Online mit der 2D Grafik mehr Spannung und Spielgefühl als jemals wieder.



war das zufällig dein 1. mmorpg? erinne mich gut an meridian59, mein 1.mmorpg, das war vom feeling auch das beste bisher


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/



Sorry, aber das mancher wirklich ALLES glaubt wäre hiermit bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SCNR, nach all den Threads heute.


----------



## Exolarion (7. September 2008)

Nun ja, letzen Endes ist es wohl Geschmacksfrage  
WoW schafft es meisterlich, die verstaubte Engine durch Detailverliebtheit und vor allem abwechslungsreiche Grafiksets zu kompensieren (Fast *alle* Gebiete heben sich angenehm von einander ab, Einheitsbrei ist Fehlanzeige)

Dafür besitzt War eben das bessere Grafikgerüst, vom Stil/Details her kann ichs noch ned beurteilen, ich bin ned in der Beta.... Charaktermodelle waren hervorragend, Bodentexturen etc. etwas pampig


----------



## Churchak (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, du scheinst ein Grafik-Fetischist zu sein und da wollte ich Dir nur eine Alternative empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun verarsch aber mal hier nicht die armen sensorisch total überreiztenfantasielosen zeitgenossen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps kein wunder das bücher nimmer der bringer sind  bei der schlechten grafik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps bekomm ich nun für die 300 das buffeto in bronze? jaja bin ja schon still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

An die, die schon drin sind. Hat sich was an der Grafik getan?


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Fix Age of Conan kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Real Life hat wirklich eine irre Engine! Und noch dazu ist das Gameplay open source. Allein das Crafting, das RvR - wenn man auch nur 1 Leben hat - und die Community ist echt gigantisch. Aber man kann halt nicht immer nur das Eine spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borlamar (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Fix Age of Conan kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hat sonst noch jemand das Gefühl das von diesem Moderator nix als getrolle und ganz selten mal ein ein langer informtiver post oder auch mal eine begründete Gegenmeinung kommt? Ach ja zur Grafik kann ich nur sagen das sie aus screenshots weitaus besser aussieht als die von wow.

 Nun in der Beta fällt auf das die Kampfanimationen einem das Gefühl geben zischen Keyboard und Monitor hätte sich ne Packung Watte eingebaut. sieht zwar als Standbild sehr gut aus aber beim spielen ist es so unglaublich träge das ich vor Frust fast in die Tischkante beissen möchte.

 Wieso ich Frust habe? Wenn dieses Animationsdesaster niemanden in der Closed Beta aufgefallen ist liegt es wohl an mir und sie werden es auch nicht mehr ändern. Sollte dieses Problem schon in der closed Beta zur Sprache gekommen sein dann will/kann Mythic dies wohl nicht ändern. Beides bedeutet das Warhammer stark an Reiz verliert.


----------



## Zentoro (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, ich hatte in Ultima Online mit der 2D Grafik mehr Spannung und Spielgefühl als jemals wieder.



It`s never like the first time...


----------



## cedrick (7. September 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> It`s never like the first time...




ich wäre mit der grafik schon recht zufrieden, wären da nicht die extrem matschigen landschaftstexturen die ab 2 m entfernung vom char schon verschwimmen..


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

cedrick schrieb:


> ich wäre mit der grafik schon recht zufrieden, wären da nicht die extrem matschigen landschaftstexturen die ab 2 m entfernung vom char schon verschwimmen..



Ich plädiere für AA!!!! Diese Treppchenbildung nervt mich am meisten.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedes mal wenn ich die Grafik seh krieg ichs kotzen!Wow ist vieeeel besser,W.A.R kann da echt nicht mithalten!

/Sarkasmus off

Das ist Beta und es gibt noch nicht mal alle Einstellungen,Ich find die Grafik stimmungsvoll und gut und sie sieht auf meiner Krücke besser aus als WOW
und LOTRO


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

mir war garnicht bewusst das man eine grafik von wow noch schlechter machen kann?

Und warum zum geier HDRO ? HDRO hatte doch ne gute grafik ... 

Desiweteren finde ich die grafik gut, ich bin echt gespannt auf die fights, irgendwie sieht das spiel richtig witzig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

du willst ne sachöne grafik? dann spiel offline tetris...echt solang die stimmung passt is grafik zweitrangig
hauptsache es laggt nicht bei massen kämpfen


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

Die Grafik macht mir weniger Sorgen, als das sich die Charaktere im Kampf bewegen, als wären Sie Playmobil. Hoffe mal das das net so abgehackt bleibt, weil sonst kommt unter Garantie net sehr viel Stimmung auf.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

du kannst die Qualität der Animationen einstellen unter Optionen!


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

Und das hatte ich noch vergessen... Hast du nen kiffenden Optiker oder was? Schonmal WOW gespielt? Die Grafik ist auf keinen Fall besser oder so gut wie die von WAR... wie auch die Engine hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel, und nun meckert net über die Grafik eines Spieles, das noch net mal richtig läuft ^^


----------



## Asmagan (8. September 2008)

Hiho liebe Buffler,

musste grad nen bissel schmunzeln als ich den Thread gesehen habe, denn mir ist es am Anfang auch aufgestossen. War sogar etwas irretiert durch Grafik und Animation. Aber wie schon drölfmillionenmal gesagt wurde, es ist die Open Beta, deswegen halte ich etwaige Ansprüche an sowas zurück. Die Prioritäten scheinen hier auch wohl vorerst woanders liegen und das ist wohl auch gut so wie man seit gestern weiß. 

Also ich denke mal kaum das dies die "Finale Grafik" ist wir da sehen, die Animationen und etwaige Effekte werden sicher nachgereicht/verbessert o.ä. wird getan. Was ich aber erfreulicherweise feststellen durfte nach so 1-2 Stunden insgesamt im Spiel, das es einen schon fast egal werden kann. Der Rest zeigt nämlich das WAR auf den richtigen Weg ist. 

Gruss Asmagan


----------



## Thal23 (8. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Betascreens stammen meist noch aus der Beta 3, der Open Beta Client kommt bereits mit der finalen Grafikengine. Dort sind dann auch hochauflösende Texturen enthalten und es ist möglich die Sichtweite einzustellen. PC Games hat glaub ich diesbezüglich auch schon einen Hardware Check gemacht und festgestellt das die Engine nur 256 MB Grafikkartenspeicher frisst dafür allerdings Unmengen an RAM - wer also grad mal 2 GB RAM im System hat muss sich mitunter auf ein paar Nachladeruckler einstellen - alle mit 4 GB und darüber werden das Problem nicht haben.
> PC Games hat den Test auf einem System mit 2 GB ausgeführt und dort hat WAR 1,7 GB belegt - ich habe die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung in WAR während der Closed Beta (damals noch 4 GB RAM im System - jetzt sind es 8 G getestet und dort hat er 3,6 GB geschluckt (von 4 GB für diejenigen mit schlechtem Kurzzeitgedächtniß).




was zum geier bringen mir denn bitte 4 oder 5 oder 6 gb RAM wenn ich nur vista home benutze??  32 BIT-system?!!
ja nix..max 3 komma nochwas..mit mehr arbeitet windows dann garnicht..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann lieber mehr graka speicher um den rest zu entlasten


----------



## borlamar (8. September 2008)

ach so jetzt verstehe ich das: Die gute Animationsgrafik ist noch gar nicht implementiert das ist ja ne open Beta und laut deren Zeitplan bauen sie die guten Animationen erst 3 tage vor Release ein weil sie die letzten 3 jahre damit beschäftigt waren Donuts zu essen.

Irgendwie gehen einem diese ganzen Schönredner auf den Sack oder? AoC teil 2.


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> bei einem MMO geht es eigentlich eher ums gameplay...die grafik ist da nebensächlich




genau meine meinung, und außerdem müssen die schlachten auch gut laufen, ich spie lieber mit nicht so guter grafik un es läuft flüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

also sry, ich hab lange wow gespielt und danach hdro angetestet. und da fiel mir dann doch immer wieder auf, dass grafik wirklich nicht alles ist. wow war und ist in meinen augen schon stimmig, trotz weniger innovativer grafik. aber im gegenzug dazu ist hdro zwar sehr hübsch, aber ehrlich gesagt sowas von reizlos, das gibts gar nicht. ich finde war einen schönen kompromiss aus ansehnlicher grafik, angesiedelt zwischen wow und hdro. nun muss der flair noch rüberkommen und es passt einfach. denn die grafik kann noch so gut sein, nach ner weile hat man sich dann einfach satt gesehn und es fällt einem einfach nicht mehr auf. daher, stimmung und gutes gameplay sind nicht durch die beste grafik zu ersetzen. und da kack ich auf grafik einfach mal


----------



## Quorrl (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> bezüglich Grafik hab ich auch noch eine Frage, möchte aba keinen Thread aufmachen ^^
> Ich hab auf http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/ den Test gemacht und mir die Requirements auf der Homepage angesehen, meiner Meinung nach müsste mein System ausreichen, trotzdem zeigt mir der Test, dass meiner Graka nicht ausreicht. http://i33.tinypic.com/2rhoaas.jpg
> ...



deine Graka wird zum spielen wohl ausreichen. 
Allerdings wirst du nur auf relativen min-Einstellungen spielen können. Ich hab im Moment eine 9700PRo (neuer Rechner grad im AUfbau) falls es nicht funktionieren solte, könnte das an veralteten Grafikkartentreibern liegen. Mach dir mal den neuesten Catalyst für deine Graka drauf

mfg


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> ach so jetzt verstehe ich das: Die gute Animationsgrafik ist noch gar nicht implementiert das ist ja ne open Beta und laut deren Zeitplan bauen sie die guten Animationen erst 3 tage vor Release ein weil sie die letzten 3 jahre damit beschäftigt waren Donuts zu essen.
> 
> Irgendwie gehen einem diese ganzen Schönredner auf den Sack oder? AoC teil 2.



Und DU gehst MIR auf den Sack, noch Fragen?


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Ich habe Age of Conan gespielt, wenn ich nun alles andere um dieses Spiel vergesse und mich nur auf die Grafik festlege, muss ich sagen das es zwar gut aussah, aber für mich recht wenig Stimmung rübergebracht hat...wirkte alles sehr steril..aber das mag Geschmackssache sein.

Lieber nehm ich eine "mittelmäßige" Grafik wie in WAR in Kauf, als das die angekündigten MASSENschlachten wie in AoC von 100vs100 auf 25vs25 gekürzt werden und immernoch ruckeln.

Was für einen PC stellt ihr euch eigentlich vor den man haben müsste? Kennt ihr dieses magische Dreieck des Projektmanagment? Ähnlich ist das doch hier auch. Entweder Masse an Spielern oder saugute Grafik. Egal in welche Richtung ich mich bewege, die andere Seite rückt weiter weg. Und da finde ich hat WAR doch einen super Kompromiss gefunden.


----------



## Quorrl (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> also sry, ich hab lange wow gespielt und danach hdro angetestet. und da fiel mir dann doch immer wieder auf, dass grafik wirklich nicht alles ist. wow war und ist in meinen augen schon stimmig, trotz weniger innovativer grafik. aber im gegenzug dazu ist hdro zwar sehr hübsch, aber ehrlich gesagt sowas von reizlos, das gibts gar nicht. ich finde war einen schönen kompromiss aus ansehnlicher grafik, angesiedelt zwischen wow und hdro. nun muss der flair noch rüberkommen und es passt einfach. denn die grafik kann noch so gut sein, nach ner weile hat man sich dann einfach satt gesehn und es fällt einem einfach nicht mehr auf. daher, stimmung und gutes gameplay sind nicht durch die beste grafik zu ersetzen. und da kack ich auf grafik einfach mal


sorry, aber dazu kann ich leider nur sagen, das das alles Ansichtssache ist.
Ich spiele WoW seit Release und die Grafik is mir am Anfang schon ziemlich aufgestoßen. Man fühlt sich wie in nem Comic, aber darüber konnte ich hinwegsehen, da ich WoW wegen dem Content und den Leuten dort spiele.
HdRO hab ich mal kurz reingeschaut. Muss sagen die Grafik ist (auf einem entsprechenden Rechner) wesentlich ansprechender als die von WoW.


----------



## Razzor07 (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es sehr Kindlich wie manche gleich Beleidigend werden blos weil einer seine Meinung äußert. Wir sind hier in einem freiem Land und Forum, hier kann jeder seine Meinung äußern, aber anscheinend verkraften das manche nicht.



Zurück zum Thema:
Ich habe gerade mal kurz in die OpenBeta reingespielt. Ich muss sagen die Grafik von War ist besser und anspruchsvoller als in WoW. 
Aber man kann diese beiden Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen. In War setzt man mehr in Grafik und in WoW eben nicht. Und das eine ist noch, WoW will einen normalen Pc gerecht bleiben. Denn nicht jeder hat einen Gamer-Pc oder sonst einen Spitzen Pc zu hause stehen, mit dem er War spielen kann.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. September 2008)

Der Sound übertrifft sogar noch die grottenschlechte Grafik (Texturen sehen in geringer Entfernung selbst bei erzwungenem 16xAF matschig aus, nur 4xAA macht es ein wenig hübscher).

Kling, Peng, Bumm... selbst aus dem SID des C64 kam besserer Sound raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und die Animationen sind grausam...


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Quorrl schrieb:


> sorry, aber dazu kann ich leider nur sagen, das das alles Ansichtssache ist.
> Ich spiele WoW seit Release und die Grafik is mir am Anfang schon ziemlich aufgestoßen. Man fühlt sich wie in nem Comic, aber darüber konnte ich hinwegsehen, da ich WoW wegen dem Content und den Leuten dort spiele.
> HdRO hab ich mal kurz reingeschaut. Muss sagen die Grafik ist (auf einem entsprechenden Rechner) wesentlich ansprechender als die von WoW.



da muss ich dir natürlich recht geben, dass das ansichtssache ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Ich hab mir das nun nicht alles durchgelesen weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe immo.
Aber zum Thema Anti-Aliasing:

Ihr müsst in eurem Grafikkarten Control Center (z.B. ATi Catalyst Control Center) Benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen aktivieren.
Dann das Anti-Aliasing aktivieren in dem ihr "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" im dortigen Reiter deaktiviert und auf einen gewissen Wert setzt.

Wenn ihr so alle Einstellungen im Control Center vornehmt und den Treiber dazu zwingt die Grafik zu optimieren und nicht die Anwendung dann habt ihr auch ein schöneres Bild.

Das WAR eine schlechte Grafik hat liegt ganz alleine bei euren Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Catalyst A.i sollte man auch deaktivieren.
Bei Graikproblemen (Gesichter werden undurchsichtig) - das liegt am Super/Multi-Sampling. (Einfach deaktivieren, oder testen und den Wert niedriger stellen)
Da Super Sampling hauptsächlich von Nvidia genutzt wird.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Sound übertrifft sogar noch die grottenschlechte Grafik (Texturen sehen in geringer Entfernung selbst bei erzwungenem 16xAF matschig aus, nur 4xAA macht es ein wenig hübscher).
> 
> Kling, Peng, Bumm... selbst aus dem SID des C64 kam besserer Sound raus
> 
> ...


Siehst du! Zum Glück gabs die Open-Beta...dann storniere bitteschön sofort deine Bestellung. Wehe ich seh dich auf den Servern!


----------



## Rubberduck1303 (8. September 2008)

huhu


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sarkasmus, nur einen User mit WAR-Fanbrille.


Und du die wow fanbrille? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach dich weg wir wolln dich hier nicht hast du angst das wow wege war stirbt? keine angst das passiert nicht du darfst schon weiter dein lila game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Sound übertrifft sogar noch die grottenschlechte Grafik (Texturen sehen in geringer Entfernung selbst bei erzwungenem 16xAF matschig aus, nur 4xAA macht es ein wenig hübscher).
> 
> Kling, Peng, Bumm... selbst aus dem SID des C64 kam besserer Sound raus
> 
> ...



Ein sehr gutes Beispiel, dass wir leider freie Meinungsäußerung haben und man vor dem sprechen nicht mal nachdenken muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds sehr gut, dass du unzufrieden bist, dann muss ich dich ja nach Release nicht sehen, ja?


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt wie die final grafik aussieht, hoffe die werden da noch kräftig dran schrauben


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Grafik Patch kommt spätestens zum Release


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Dank euren ganzen unsinnigen Kommentaren gehen die Hilfen um die Grafik zu optimieren stetig unter.
Bitte liebe Mods, räumt den Mist doch mal aus der hier im Thread nichts zu suchen hat.
..und an den Rest der hier sinnlose Post verfasst.
Wenn ihr keine konstruktive Beiträge zum Thema Grafik habt dann bitte müllt den Thread doch nicht voll.

Immer wieder muss man hören das WAR schlechte Grafik hat und das liegt ganz alleine nur daran das keiner weiß wie man die Grafik optimiert und wenn dann mal Hilfe in einem Beitrag gegeben wird wird diese direkt mal zugespamt.


----------



## HMTm0rity (8. September 2008)

weiß nicht was das problem von manchen leuten ist aber die grafik sieht doch richtig schön aus und was noch viel wichtiger ist der  grafikstil passt zu szenario  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Siehst du! Zum Glück gabs die Open-Beta...dann storniere bitteschön sofort deine Bestellung. Wehe ich seh dich auf den Servern!



Da brauch ich nichts zu stornieren und bestellen werde ich es sicher auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nee ehrlich, wirkt furchtbar und @Lyx bessere Einstellungen kann man nicht wählen, als ich sie gerade eingestellt habe, alles auf höchste Details, 16xAF + 4xAA per Grafikkarten-Treiber erzwungen, das hilft auch nicht wirklich, macht es nur ein wenig besser, Du siehst es liegt nicht unseren Einstellungen, das WAR mies aussieht...


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Die Bodentexturen sind bös, ok, aber der Rest ist in Ordnung.

@ LoserOwner: Hast diche igentlich nur zum WAR bashen hier angemeldet? 16 BEiträge und nichts anderes dabei. Dafür, dass du es nicht spielen willst ein enormer Mitteilungsbedarf.


----------



## Skullzigg (8. September 2008)

die grafik ist gut


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nichts zu stornieren und bestellen werde ich es sicher auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welche Karte nutzt du denn?
ATI, dann musst du auch A.i austellen.
Also bei mir hilft die manuelle Einstellung definitiv.

.. und ja, zu Release werden wohl auch noch einige bessere Texturen eingefügt damit das ganze noch einen Tick schicker aussieht.
Natürlich ist die Optimierung des Spiel noch nicht vollendet.

Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten das es sich hier um eine Beta handelt.
...und wie Demons in Offline-Games auch werden diese meist mit schlechteren Texturen und Co. ausgeliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Release, sollte sich da optisch nichts ändern, könnt ihr dann noch immer meckern und euren Senf dazugeben.
Aber bis dahin sollte man sich doch mit Geduld üben und vorallem erst mal selbst zur Optimierung etwas beitragen.

Edit: Ach und wenn deine Karte natürlich son alter Schinken ist und kein Shader 3.0 usw.. unterstützt und den ganzen modernen Schnick Schnack.
Dann sollte man natürlich auch nicht viel von der Grafik erwarten ^^
Vllt. solltet ihr immer wieder angeben welche Karte ihr nutzt dann kann man auch Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## Shimon (8. September 2008)

Grafik usw. testen wir Open Beta tester nicht, das machen die bezahl Beta Tester dann zum release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

ach etwas mehr lichtspiele + bessere texturen könnten WAR nicht schaden, ich ganz persönlich finde die WoW Grafik aber auch ansprechender als die WAR-grafik wie sie momentan ausschaut..vllt geschmackssache

und auf die "lod" fritzen braucht man garnit zu hören..das ist schon keine normale "fanboi-brille" was die da haben..das ist schon viel mehr schizophrenie..die haben sich ihre eigene welt gemacht xD


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Ich hab übrigens nur hübsche Frauen im Bett.....is mir egal was die im Kopf haben!


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Die "LoD-Fritzen" sind Fans vom Spiel und nicht so ein Kommerz-Hype-Mitläufer wie du, das stimmt, geb ich dir sogar recht.
Frag mich echt wie oft man Leute wie dich vom Wickeltisch fallen lassen musste, damit man Leute, die Hunderte von Fragen zu WAR im Vorfeld beantwortet haben, flamen kann. Würde uns das Spiel net gefallen, würden wir zumindest hier nicht das Maul aufreissen.


----------



## Scorba (8. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das nun nicht alles durchgelesen weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe immo.
> Aber zum Thema Anti-Aliasing:
> 
> Ihr müsst in eurem Grafikkarten Control Center (z.B. ATi Catalyst Control Center) Benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen aktivieren.
> ...



Thx für die Tipps. Die Einstellungen manuel anzupassen hilft einiges. Nachdem ich jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen habe, ist dein Beitrag der einzig sinnvolle. Gibt sicher viele die mit der Grafik nicht zufrieden sind weil sie die Einstellungen icht angepasst haben. Etwas schade das die Grafik Settings im War noch recht bescheiden sind.


----------



## Skela (8. September 2008)

Als nvidia-Grafikkartenbesitzer benutze ich ja immer
http://www.nhancer.com/?language=d
um meine Spiele die kein AA anbieten aufzuhübschen. Da kann man auch Modi freischalten die selbst im Catalyst nicht drin sind - allerdings bricht bei manchen Einstellungen die Framerate ziemlich ein, einfach ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (8. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und auf die "lod" fritzen braucht man garnit zu hören..das ist schon keine normale "fanboi-brille" was die da haben..das ist schon viel mehr schizophrenie..die haben sich ihre eigene welt gemacht xD


Ohnein, nun hast dus LoD aber gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... wenn du fertig mit deinem geistigen Kindergarten bist, darfst du wieder kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die "LoD-Fritzen" sind Fans vom Spiel und nicht so ein Kommerz-Hype-Mitläufer wie du, das stimmt, geb ich dir sogar recht.
> Frag mich echt wie oft man Leute wie dich vom Wickeltisch fallen lassen musste, damit man Leute, die Hunderte von Fragen zu WAR im Vorfeld beantwortet haben, flamen kann. Würde uns das Spiel net gefallen, würden wir zumindest hier nicht das Maul aufreissen.



ahh weil ich WoW spiele bin ich ein "kommerz-hype-mitläufer" vergleichbar mit einer aussage: "du isst chips=du bist fett!"..ergibt also wenig sinn sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumal warhammer ja absolut kein kommerz-hype spiel ist..nee quatsch, wie schon erwähnt..schizophrenie nennt man sowas

frag mich wie oft dich leute kopfüber in den basketballkorb gesteckt haben, dir dein taschengeld und dein pausenbrot geklaut haben müssen, dass du dir da deine kleine welt aufgebaut hast in die du dich verziehen kannst, und wenn jemand diese welt angreift..ohjjeeeee da kommts dir hoch..am libesten würdeste wahrscheinlich amoklaufen

würde euch das spiel nit gefallen, würdet ihr es euch einfach schön reden...zumindest ist vieles was ich von euch lese einfach nur uninformatives schöngerede oder flames gegen skeptiker


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ahh weil ich WoW spiele bin ich ein "kommerz-hype-mitläufer" vergleichbar mit einer aussage: "du isst chips=du bist fett!"..ergibt also wenig sinn sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lass deinen Beta-Stress lieber mal an anderen aus, oder geh n bissel raus, als das du hier Leute flamest die seit Monaten sachlich und mit guten Informationen den buffed-Usern zu Seite stehen.

Ist ja zum kübeln wie manche Leute den Ärger suchen.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> bezüglich Grafik hab ich auch noch eine Frage, möchte aba keinen Thread aufmachen ^^
> Ich hab auf http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/ den Test gemacht und mir die Requirements auf der Homepage angesehen, meiner Meinung nach müsste mein System ausreichen, trotzdem zeigt mir der Test, dass meiner Graka nicht ausreicht. http://i33.tinypic.com/2rhoaas.jpg
> ...


ich find dein ganzes system recht mager das ist ja mind 4jahre alt


----------



## arieos (8. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/




Also, Hdro .. wenn man dx10 anmacht .. alles auf hoch ..  da ist WoW lichtjahre dahinter ..  ist zwar nicht so absolut top wie bei AoC, dafür läuft Lotro.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ahh weil ich WoW spiele bin ich ein "kommerz-hype-mitläufer" vergleichbar mit einer aussage: "du isst chips=du bist fett!"..ergibt also wenig sinn sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jedem das seine ok? ich find WoW hat sicherlich atmosphäre, aber leider eben auch matschige Texturen, keine Shader, nix ordentliches eben ...
und es sieht alles sehr nach Schema F aus... kennt man ein Dorf, kennt man sie alle, kennt man einen Wald, weiß man wie sie alle aussehen usw. 

Da find ich WAR persönlich viel abwechslungsreicher und realistischer. (z.B. das gesammte Königreich Sturmwind wird von 5 Bauernhöfen versorgt... und mehr als 50% der Bevölkerung wohnen auf der Straße... schau ich mir dagegen das Imperiums Gebiet an mit riesigen Feldern und vielen Häusern komtm mir das gleich viel stimmiger vor)

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung...und du bist min. genauso viel WoW Fanboi wie ich WAR Fanboy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also, Hdro .. wenn man dx10 anmacht .. alles auf hoch ..  da ist WoW lichtjahre dahinter ..  ist zwar nicht so absolut top wie bei AoC, dafür läuft Lotro.


ja das stimmt selbst ohne dx10 auf ultra high sieht das schon mega geil aus! dachte war wird genauso gut aber naja alles noch recht ranzig, hoffe das wird verbessert


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ja das stimmt selbst ohne dx10 auf ultra high sieht das schon mega geil aus! dachte war wird genauso gut aber naja alles noch recht *ranzig*, hoffe das wird verbessert



Noch nie ein gutes altes 2D Spiel gespielt, oder? Naja, die Jugend hat halt keine Ahnung...


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Hab ich was von WoW gesagt? Schein ja einen wunden Punkt getroffen zu haben.
Und das uninformative Schöngerede sind Antworten auf Fragen von Nicht-Betaspielern. Beantwortet von Betaspielern.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Ball flachhalten. Wenn WAR dir nicht gefällt, dann spiel es nicht.

LoD hat dir nichts getan, zumal du von 80 Mitgliedern vielleicht 5 hier aus dem Forum kennst. Und diese 5 engagieren sich für dieses Spiel und dessen Community, die leider auch von Leuten wie dir gebildet wird. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Neid oder einfach geistige Umnachtung ist, die dich dazu bewegt, aber so etwas braucht man hier echt nicht.

Und bevor du jetzt weiter flamest: Nächster Post in der Art deiner vorigen wird reportet.


----------



## Bläcky2 (8. September 2008)

Weiß garnicht was ihr habt , find die grafik an sich echt stimmig , mir gefällts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie die WoW grafik . Und da wir noch in der beta phase sind bin ich guter dinge das man zum start da noch bissl was drehen kann ! Das spiel läuft flüssig , sieht nett aus und macht mir schon einen heiden spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und eigentlich wollen wir am ende ja fette schlachten haben und da biste mit der ultra grafik meist aufgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (8. September 2008)

wenn wenigstens das gameplay ordentlich wäre...


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

Hier im Forum sind einfach zu viele Affen mit Waffen unterwegs, die von was labern, von dem sie absolut keine Ahnung haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind einfach zu viele Affen mit Waffen unterwegs, die von was labern, von dem sie absolut keine Ahnung haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hab ich was von WoW gesagt? Schein ja einen wunden Punkt getroffen zu haben.
> Und das uninformative Schöngerede sind Antworten auf Fragen von Nicht-Betaspielern. Beantwortet von Betaspielern.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Ball flachhalten. Wenn WAR dir nicht gefällt, dann spiel es nicht.
> 
> ...



jop oft genug gesehen wie wie euch für die community engagiert: alles ist schön alles ist klasse! WAS? du meinst was anderes? quatsch alles ist subba (nap)! klingt ehr nach ner sekte ...naja fanbois eben

ach dass ihr angeblich wow als meinen "wunden" punkt ansieht ist doch wieder so ein klishee weil´s ja sehr einfach ist als ein möchtegern underdog sich über den sogenannten kommerz-hype kram auszulassen...naja lächerlich ist das schon..

hab auch nie erwähnt dass mir WAR nicht gefällt..wie soll man ne aussage über ein spiel treffen was noch nichtmal draußen ist und nicht ausgieben gespielt wurde...wo du deine infos zum spiel nur von den komischen fanbois die überall rumeiern bekommst....tss....


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> Grafik Patch kommt spätestens zum Release



Sarkasmus is was geiles


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Kaum ist man mal 3 Stunden gepflegt WAR zocken, schon geht hier das übelste Geflame weiter..am besten ich schau hier gar net mehr rein -.-


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens nur hübsche Frauen im Bett.....is mir egal was die im Kopf haben!



das sind die falschen beispiele die haarlosen hier können frühstens in 5 jahren mit dem beispiel was anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> das sind die falschen beispiele die haarlosen hier können frühstens in 5 jahren mit dem beispiel was anfangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtiiiiiiiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorfreude auf das spiel, durch die foren beiträge hier gesteigert + ^^


----------



## borlamar (8. September 2008)

also nocheinmal:

Ich finde die Grafik auch ganz toll ABER als ich das Spiel gesehen habe wurde mir übel! 

Die schlechten Animationen sind es die mir übel aufstossen. Die kann man auf Screenshots nicht sehen. Gibts dafür auch ne option um das fliessender darstellen zu können?


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

*schmeisst ein Update zu Grafikfragen in den Thread*



			
				WarhammerAlliance.com schrieb:
			
		

> From the From the Dev Team category we have: Open Beta Update.
> 
> Hello everyone, We've received a lot of great feedback from Open Beta already and have some great changes in the works that we'll be adding over the next few days and shortly after launch.
> 
> ...



Für alle die Angst hatten, dass die Grafik so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intzeentchant auch die News mit den Itemisation. und Loot-Verbesserungen - und vor allem die RvR-Ruleset-Changes!!


----------



## Talliostro (10. September 2008)

soderle mal nen Wow Screenshot mit meinen einstellungen, mit denen ich spiele.
Alles auf maximum, Auflösung ist 1680 x 1050:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der entsprechende WAR Screenshot mit meinen Einstellungen, mit denen ich spiele.

IG Menu alles auf Maximum, über Treiber steht AA (8) und AF (4). Auflösung wieder 1680 x 1050.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich seh da nen Qualitätsunterschied, selbst wenn Photobucket es runtergerechnet hat.
Zumal im massen RVR eh jeder auf minimum stellen sollte, wenn man ruckelfrei spielen möchte.


----------



## Bexx13 (10. September 2008)

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Leute, die mit der Grafik nicht zufrieden sind, nach dem Grafik-Patch glücklicher sind. Ok, es kommen dann wohl Optionen hinzu, dass man AA und AF einstellen kann, aber das geht jetzt auch schon mittels Treiber.

Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist, dass der Schatten nur für den eigenen Charakter dargestellt wird, alle andren haben nur diese schwarzen Flecken unter ihren Chars, geschweige denn, dass Bäume, herumliegende Felsbrocken oder Häuser einen scharfen Schatten werfen. Sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit, die Performance zu verbessern, aber sieht auch irgendwie komisch aus. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit dem Grafik-Patch, das würde auf jeden Fall der Atmosphare sehr gut tun!

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit dem Grafik Patch die Animationen verbessert werden. Hier liegt meines Erachtens viel mehr im Argen als bei der Umgebungsgrafik, welche mit entsprechender Auflösung/Grafik-Einstellung/Optimierung eigentlich schon akzeptabel aussieht.

Vergleiche zwischen diversen MMOS und deren Grafik sind immer so'ne Sache, schliesslich ist jedes einzelne auf 'ner anderen Engine aufgebaut und hat unterschiedliche Ziele (WAR will Massenschlachten darstellen, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen)
Besipiel Vanguard: übelster Hardwarefresser, so richtig gut sieht es trotzdem nicht aus (ausser die Augen der Charaktere, sowas geiles hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehn, vor allem wenn ein anderer Char einem direkt in die Augen schaut. Kann man nich beschreiben, muss man gesehen haben). Beispiel AoC: übelster Hardwarefresser, dafür sieht es denn auch gut aus. Beispiel HdrO: kann ich nix zu sagen, nie getestet^^

Das beste in Sachen Grafikqualität/Leistung was ich in den letzten Monaten gesehen hab, ist Tabula Rasa. Die Umgebung ist ähnlich liebevoll gestaltet wie in WoW, hat aber wesentlich bessere Texturen und einen realistischen Look. Wie dort SM3.0 in Szene gesetzt wird ist ein Traum, genauso die Lichteffekte mitsamt Schatten auf allen Objekten. Schade nur, dass der 5-Sekunden-Ruckler scheinbar immer noch nicht gelöst wurde...

Wie dem auch sei, wer jetzt noch nicht zufrieden ist mit der WAR Grafik, sollte sich keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen machen, dass das nach dem Patch soviel besser aussieht, um nicht unnötig enttäuscht zu werden.

LG Bexx


----------



## blackviolet (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also #wow# bringt halt mehr farbe ins gameplay grafikmäßig find ichs auch besser...für mmoprg
aber war is ja noch nichtmal richtig draußen...ich denke schon das sie paar änderungen im laufe der zeit vornehmen werden...

und wenns einem nicht passt der kauft sich #aoc# dann hat man grafik und gameplay in einem 

habe alle 3 games ...aber bin immer noch auf wow hängengeblieben mal schauen wie sich #war# in mein kopf einlebt hehe


----------



## Maxehaxe (10. September 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik ok bis auf die veringerung der Animationen auf Entfehrnung. Vor 10 Jahren war das ok aber heute? was bringt das? 1 Frame mehr? Interessant finde ich die Sysreq. 15 GB soll man Platz haben...der Client ist aber momentan lediglich 8 gross hm,hm.

Ausserdem ist die Grafik nich schwach. Im Startgebiet habe ich mit 4850 und 4 Kern Proz unter 30 FPS...sind echt sehr viele Details gleichzeitig. Die geringen Texturen sind damit sie schnell nachgeladen werden können....das hat schon WoW vorgemacht. Würde bei Warhammer lieber weniger Polygone an Gebäuden und Figuren sehen und dafür bessere Zauberanimationen und FPS...


----------



## dense (10. September 2008)

weiss ned obs in den thread hier passt, aber ma ne frage :

Kann man bei WAR nen "maximirten Fenstermodus" einstellen?

also dass das Spiel in nem Fenster läuft, nur halt auf maximaler grösse.

Ich kriegs im Fensermodus nur entweder zu gross oder zu klein hin. und wenns zu gross ist, stimmt der Mauscursor nichtmehr ( man kann nicht das anklicken, worauf dercursor zeigt).


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

dense schrieb:


> weiss ned obs in den thread hier passt, aber ma ne frage :
> 
> Kann man bei WAR nen "maximirten Fenstermodus" einstellen?
> 
> ...



Stell die Fensterauflösung auf die native Monitorauflösung und es sollte klappen.


----------



## Disasterio (10. September 2008)

Wie shcon gesagt die Grafik kann man mithilfe von grafikkartentreibern eistellung darunter zählen leider nicht die weitsicht und die hochaufgelösten texturen. Was mich jetzt gestört hat war wohl die echt schlechte weitsicht sonst geht die grafik und toppt auch ein wow mit der imba grafik ... und wer findet wow hat ne bessere der steht auf bunt oder weis net wie man grafiken einstellt


----------



## ramsleier (10. September 2008)

ICH WILL EIN MMORPG MIT CRYSIS GRAFIK!!!!!!!!!! SOFORT1111111111

Leute, es ist doch ganz normal das MMOG's keine tolle Grafik haben, oder wie wollt ihr euch das bitteschön vorstellen? 200 Mann Schlachtfeld mit Crysis Engine? Da hat man sogar mit High-End PC's eine schöne Diashow! 

Die Grafik in HDRO ist klar besser, aber gibt es dort auch Massenschlachten? (Habs nicht lange gespielt aber glaube nicht, dass jemals die Rede von Massenschlachten war. Falls ich mich irre sagt es bitte^^)

So far...


----------



## Lyx (10. September 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, wer jetzt noch nicht zufrieden ist mit der WAR Grafik, sollte sich keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen machen, dass das nach dem Patch soviel besser aussieht, um nicht unnötig enttäuscht zu werden.
> 
> LG Bexx



WAR brauch auch nicht besser auszusehen, denn das Spiel ist schon hübsch genug. ^^
Vergleicht mal bitte die Orks mit den Orks in WoW und ihr werdet zugeben müssen das sich hier zwei Generationen treffen.

Man sollte auch von einem Spiel das versucht Massenschlachten zu inzenieren nicht mehr Grafik erwarten als das es für das Spiel gut ist.
Würde man dem Spiel alle Grafikfeatures die 2008 möglich wären einfügen dann würdet ihr spätestens zum Realese rumheulen wie schrecklich laggy es doch ist zu spielen und das euer System einfach nicht in der Lage ist die Resourcen zur verfügung zu stellen.
Das geschreie wäre groß, die spielbarkeit wäre futsch und das Spiel hätte einen schlechten Ruf.
Dann lieber die Grafik im Zaum halten und im Standard Modus weniger Schatten verwenden (was mir ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht aufgefallen ist), weitentferne Bewegungen zu reduzieren (auf die man sowieso nicht achtet wenn man im Kampfgetümmel steckt) und viele andere Kleinigkeiten auf die man erst achtet wenn man darauf angesprochen wird.


----------



## weazelll79 (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Sound übertrifft sogar noch die grottenschlechte Grafik (Texturen sehen in geringer Entfernung selbst bei erzwungenem 16xAF matschig aus, nur 4xAA macht es ein wenig hübscher).
> 
> Kling, Peng, Bumm... selbst aus dem SID des C64 kam besserer Sound raus
> 
> ...





absolut /signed


ansonsten nettes game


----------



## Hunter.Fox (10. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus
wer lust hat stream live

momentan hexenjäger

lvl 4

grüße


----------



## Kazius (10. September 2008)

bin teilweise von Bodentexturen enttäuscht.


----------



## Asmagan (10. September 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Die Grafik in HDRO ist klar besser, aber gibt es dort auch Massenschlachten? (Habs nicht lange gespielt aber glaube nicht, dass jemals die Rede von Massenschlachten war. Falls ich mich irre sagt es bitte^^)



Nicht direkt. Es gibt schon Zusammentreffen wo 40-50 Spieler pro Seite um ein Festung kämpfen plus NPCs, aber bei solchen Ereignissen geht auch manch ein Rechner in die Knie. Ich muss meine Grafik schon runterschrauben damit es einigermaßen geht. Das Problem bei solchen Geschichten sind aber die Server bei Lotro, die halten die Belastung des öfteren nicht aus und es lagt zeitweise sehr böse bis zum Stillstand. Das die Server abgeschmiert sind kam auch schon vor. Schade eigentlich da es in Lotro immer höllisch Spass macht, wenns mal richtig zur Sache geht. Aber Lotro will kein PvP-Spiel sein und das is auch gut so. Die Qualitäten liegen woanders. 

Deswegen geht WAR mit einer schlichteren Grafik den richtigen Weg, dennoch sollte es nicht so abgehackt sein wie im Moment. Und das wirds auch nicht bleiben, es würde mich sehr wundern. Werde es mir auch erst holen wenn sich dieses Manko erledigt hat und ich hoffe das es schnell geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (10. September 2008)

Find die Grafik eigentlich sehr gut, ist zwar keine HighEndgrafik aber sie reicht vollkommen und so lange das GamePlay gut ist, who cares?

Viel wichtiger sind meiner Meinung nach die Kampfanimationen, die, wie ich finde noch fehlen zb. bei den Bow-Klassen.

Beispiel AoC: Animationen super, GamePlay beschissen^^

Auch wenns so bleibt wie jetzt, ich finds total geil das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Sound übertrifft sogar noch die grottenschlechte Grafik  .




Eax ist ja auch noch nicht aktivierbar.


----------



## weazelll79 (10. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Eax ist ja auch noch nicht aktivierbar.




ums EAX gehts doch garnicht. 

es geht mehr um die kampfgeräsche selbst, wie oben schon gepostet, Kling, Bing, Beng,......

als würde man mit zwei Gabeln um spaghetti kämpfen.-

wenn ich meine essbestecklade einräume, hört es sich genauso an wie ein melee kampf in WAR.


----------



## eventer (10. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Eax ist ja auch noch nicht aktivierbar.



Und? Das erzeugt nur raumklang mehr net. Der sparsound bleibt trotzdem


----------



## Cruzes (10. September 2008)

Ich denke mal aus Beta technischen gründen wurden noch ent alle Grafik Features eingefügt oder zugänglichg emacht, da in enr Beta net die Grafik getestet wird sondern eher die Game Features udn etc.
Und ob WoW ne bessere Grafik hat als War liegt im Auge des betrachters, WoW ist Bunt und hat Comic style und WAR ist düster und eher auf "realismus" getrimmt. Manche mögen es so oder so, also regt euch ent darüber auf.

versucht doch mal en paar Codes in die "UserSetting.xml" einzufügen. Die Features sind bestimmt drinn aber werden im Game net angezeigt.


----------



## Madir (10. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Und? Das erzeugt nur raumklang mehr net. Der sparsound bleibt trotzdem



Ist der Sound nicht deshlab abgespeckt um den Download kleiner zu halten und kommt mit dem release patch ?

Ansonsten, wer alzu viel Wert auf dolle Grafik legt und FPS Geil ist, sollte sich überlegen ob MMORPG das richtige für ihn ist bzw. AoC spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (11. September 2008)

Die Grafik is wirklich net gut. Sie baut zuviel auf (Clipping) und sieht im allgemein sehr buggy aus...zuwenig Texturen etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By Independent1985




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By Independent1985


Man beachte die verwaschenen Texturen die selbst auf 3meter so kagge aussehen..


Ich war enttäuscht...

Geforce8800GTX
4GB
CoreDuo2,6
550Watt

Ich hoffe es kommtn Grafikpatch...


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

Ich denke das die Grafik noch verbessert wird, denn deswegen haben wir ja Pcs, um die Spiele optimal für jedes System einzustellen.
Von der Grafik und vom Sound bin ich noch ziemlich enttäuscht, alles was weiter weg is als 3 Meter sieht Kacke aus und hört sich auch so an.
Sonst ganz sicher ein Top-game!


----------



## blitzfrag (11. September 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir ein Rätsel wie viele über die Performance meckern vom Spiel.

Ich habe:

Dual Core E4400 2x2Ghz
2GB RAM
und eine Radeon 2600 XT 256MB

und bei mir läuft alles flüssig. Außer in den Haupstädten hatte ich bisher Lags. Aber ansonsten in der kompletten Spielewelt + Schlachtfelder absolut keine Probleme.

Grafik dabei alles auf höchsten Einstellungen im Spiel sowie im Catalyst. Auflösung 1440x900


Zur Grafik WoW vs. WAR

Als ich jetzt vor paar Tagen ds erste mal gestartet bin bei WAR im Chaosgebeit, war das erste was ich gedacht habe... Grafik shcon besser als in WoW. Es sieht halt "realistischer" aus und farbentreuer eggenüner WoW. Jedoch muss ich sagen, nach ein paar Tagen jetzt langweilt mich die Grafik schon, da finde ich ist WoW abwechslungsreicher und lebvoller.

Dennoch werd ich WAR spielen und hoffe die Server werden nach Release brechend voll sein. Denn momentan fühlt man sich schon oft einsam auf den Servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (11. September 2008)

Talliostro schrieb:


> soderle mal nen Wow Screenshot mit meinen einstellungen, mit denen ich spiele.
> Alles auf maximum, Auflösung ist 1680 x 1050:
> 
> 
> ...


Von der Grafik hier kann beides nicht umhauen!^^ Gameplay bis lvl 6 hat mich aber jetzt schon angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich auf WARrrrgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (11. September 2008)

Ich war auch sehr auf die Grafik gespannt aber weiß nicht, so überzeugt hat sie mich nicht! Das Spiel an sich geht schon, es macht schon Spass! Aber wir wissen alle das man mehr hätte rausholen können! Ich bin von keinem MMO ein Fanboy aber ich muss sagen das die Grafik von AoC meiner Meinung noch die beste ist und deswegen freu ich mich schon auf die DX10 Version! Als ich auf der GC war und das Video dazu sah war ich sehr überrascht als neben mir ein Crytek Mitarbeiter stand der auch nicht mehr aus dem staunen heraus kam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotz allem bin ich froh die Beta antesten zu dürfen aber es hat mich nicht so geflasht das ich es mir kaufen würde.


----------



## Coltius (11. September 2008)

Ich frage mich immer wieder warum so viele Spieler nur auf die Grafik schauen. Natürlich ist Grafik wichtig aber was nützt einem AoC Grafik wenn es nur eine minderheit auf ihren Rechnern spielen können? Und was nützt mir eine Fotorealistische Grafik, wenn ich sie im PvP wo es auf reaktion an kommt sie runter drehen muss damit es flüssig läuft?
Ich glaube viele spielen ein Spiel nur für die Grafik und achten nicht auf das im Spiel was sie zu tun haben. Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie sie dann im Chat schreiben: 
"Ui ich bin Grafisch super gestorben aber leider habe ich bei der Diashow nicht gesehen was mich getroffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

In meinen Augen ist die Grafik zwar nicht Top aber ich finde den stil von WAR besser als bei einigen anderen Spielen. Ich sage jetzt aus gutem Grund nicht das die Grafik von WAR besser ist als von WoW weil man beide eigentlich nicht vergleichen kann. WoW ist eher im Comicstil gemacht und WAR halt in einer düsteren Umgebung.

Ich bin der Meinung das jeder das Spiel was ihm Grafisch mehr zu sagt spielen sollte und nicht andere dafür, das sie nicht ihrer Meinung sind nieder machen und beleidigen.

In diesem Sinne
Coltius


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. September 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne mal die Grafik in echt sehen -.- wenn die drecks Bestätigungsmail endlich kommen würde 

Ich sag auch grafik is wurst und wer die WOW grafik so schlecht findet der sollte mal wotlk beta spielen und die ganzen consolenbefehle eingeben ^^ das sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus !


----------



## Draco1985 (11. September 2008)

Coltius schrieb:


> WoW ist eher im Comicstil gemacht und WAR halt in einer düsteren Umgebung.



Beide Spiele haben eine Comicgrafik. Nur gibt es halt unterschiedliche Arten von Comics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich sag auch grafik is wurst und wer die WOW grafik so schlecht findet der sollte mal wotlk beta spielen und die ganzen consolenbefehle eingeben ^^ das sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus !



Auch auf den Screens von WotLK sieht man jede Menge Kanten an den Modellen. Was noch schlimmer ist: Die Modelle die man die man die ganze Zeit vor Augen hat - die der Spielercharaktere, vor allem des eigenen - sehen immer noch so kantig und bescheiden aus wie vor drei Jahren. Wenn man an den Polygonen spart sieht es eben Sch... aus, egal was für Texturen man draufklatscht.

Übrigens: Nicht dass WAR da viel besser wäre, mir fiel gestern ein ziemlich unschöner "Knick" im Gesicht meines Hochelfen auf, genau in der Mitte des Gesichts. Da hätten ein paar Polygone mehr auch nicht geschadet...


----------



## Del Lago (11. September 2008)

Ich habe mich sogar WEGEN dieser schlechten (gar misserablen) Grafik, dagegen entschieden WAR anzutesten. Ich bin sowieso kein PvP Spieler und war deshalb schon nicht sooooOOO begeistert von WAR, dennoch war ich bereit es anzutesten. Wie gesagt, nachdem ich auch andere Screens als die "Good looking auf der Verpackungs sei - Screens" gesehen hatte ist mir das gründlich vergangen....


----------



## Mekhet (11. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Von der Grafik hier kann beides nicht umhauen!^^ Gameplay bis lvl 6 hat mich aber jetzt schon angetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, dass dich das von der Grafik her beides nciht umhaut, sit kein wunder, du spielst in beiden Spielen ja auch die falsche Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann aber verstehen, dass dir das Geameplay etwas angetan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wortgefecht (11. September 2008)

Open Beta Update

Da steht auch etwas zur Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=80894


----------



## picollo0071 (11. September 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob WAR DirectX 10 fähig ist?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Philipp23 (11. September 2008)

Kommen die ruckler etc. daher weil der graka patch noch fehlt oder wie ?


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob WAR DirectX 10 fähig ist?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Nein, weil es auch nicht für DX 10 Programmiert wurde, das könnten die Herren von Mythic nur nachreichen in dem sie die Grafikengine großflächig umbauen würde, und das wird warscheinlich nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nein, weil es auch nicht für DX 10 Programmiert wurde, das könnten die Herren von Mythic nur nachreichen in dem sie die Grafikengine großflächig umbauen würde, und das wird warscheinlich nicht der Fall sein.


Alles klar. Danke

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Fritzchen (11. September 2008)

Also wie es aussieht ist es mir in der Beta nicht so wichtig, 
aber die Steuerung ist schon etwas dürftig

Besonders im Hinblick, dass man immer die rechte Maustaste loslassen muss,
 um die Fähigkeiten aktivieren zu können, sonst gehen sie nicht....

also ist dann das Straffen angesagt und man kann während des Aktivierens der Fähigkeit nicht mit der Kamera umher switchen...

KA ob es verständlich ist was ich meine.


----------



## hostmolch (11. September 2008)

Del schrieb:


> Ich habe mich sogar WEGEN dieser schlechten (gar misserablen) Grafik, dagegen entschieden WAR anzutesten. Ich bin sowieso kein PvP Spieler und war deshalb schon nicht sooooOOO begeistert von WAR, dennoch war ich bereit es anzutesten. Wie gesagt, nachdem ich auch andere Screens als die "Good looking auf der Verpackungs sei - Screens" gesehen hatte ist mir das gründlich vergangen....



Ich frage mich warum du hier überhaupt deine nicht ansatzweise durch Eigenerfahrung angereicherte Negativ Meinug postest wenn du 1. nichmal War angespielt hast und 2. ein PVP Spiel bewertest als PVE Spieler der kein PVP mag?

Also ich spiele die aktuelle Beta und muss sagen die Grafik auf 1920x1200 mit AA unf Af ist verdammt geil und sicherlich nicht schlecht, vor allem ist der Focus nicht auf Grafikproller mit DX10 und sonst was sondern Gameplay und das kann schon in den ersten 5 Level überzeugen. 

Bugs halten sich auch in Grenzen der "Target is not Attackable" kann zwar ein bisserl nerven aber der wurde früher schon mal gefixt und wird es wieder werden.
Je nach Rechner Konfig gibt es wie bei mir max. einen toDesktop Crash am Tag das absolut OK is in meiner Aoc Zeit war das alle paar Minuten.

Wobei es sicherlich nicht schlecht wäre wenn es eine Übergrafik hätte weil dann hätte ich es leicht im RvR weil dann kommen alle Gimps ins Spiel und man kann die mal super verkloppen wären die den tollen Effekt bewundern wie meine Axt ihnen den Kopf abtrennt. 
Ach ne Ups das war je in der englischen Aoc Alpha letzte Woche sorry.

lg Host

                 Waaagh


----------



## Nulpin (11. September 2008)

Also ich finde auch das die Grafik ihren Zweck erfüllt und denke einwenig aufpolierter zu realease wird...
Momentan läuft alles glatt bei den momentanen max. Einstellungen!
Selbst als ich gestern abend im T1 Gebiet eine dicke Auseinandersetzung mit der zerstörung  hatte,
und wir die Ordnung unser Gebiet ein weiteres mal erfolgreich vor dem Chaos bewart haben, hatte ich keine sonderlichen Einbrüche ich denke später werden noch mehr Spieler auf einander treffen mal sehen wie das wird.

Das was mich noch an der Grafik stört sind die Effekte, die Teilweise verbuggt oder einfach zu lahm sind!

Über das Gameplay sag ich nur super symbiose aus pvE und RvR, RvR macht mit alles Klassen Spaß ob Tank DD oder Healer!!


----------



## Nofel (11. September 2008)

hostmolch schrieb:


> Bugs halten sich auch in Grenzen der "Target is not Attackable" kann zwar ein bisserl nerven aber der wurde früher schon mal gefixt und wird es wieder werden.
> Je nach Rechner Konfig gibt es wie bei mir max. einen toDesktop Crash am Tag das absolut OK is in meiner Aoc Zeit war das alle paar Minuten.



Ich würde etwas an deinem Rechner machen. In beiden Spielen bis jetzt noch keinen. 

Zu der Grafik...

Ersten 10 min:" Sieht das scheiße aus", "Die Texturen sind ja nur matschig" und " Mensch das taucht ja erst direkt vor mir auf"

Danach: "Geile Quest", " Der Text ist ja geil", " Analphabet Eintrag im Welzer des Wissens, wie cool"

Sie ist einfach nicht mehr aufgefallen. OK schöne schatten, grössere Weitsicht und bessere Texturen wären schön, aber es stört bei dem Spiel nicht.

Animationen sind aber wirklich schlecht und der Sound sollte auch noch besser werden.


----------



## colamix (11. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/



ich weiß ja nicht was für hdro und wow du spielst oO also ich spiel wow auf höchster grafik und es sieht sowas von viel schlechter aus als warhammer. also wow hat 0 details zb.


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Es ist echt der Hammer wie manche hier behaupten das die WoW Grafik besser sei...unglaublich.

WAR ist nun wirklich nicht der Grafikhammer...aber WoW ist weit dahinter anzusiedeln. Vieleicht HdRO mit DX10 überholt WAR...aber WoW...lol Leute


----------



## hostmolch (11. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ich würde etwas an deinem Rechner machen. In beiden Spielen bis jetzt noch keinen.



Ne absolut kein Problem das is ne Beta und die paar Bugs in War sind lächerlich unwichtig das trübt den Spielspaß nicht im Geringsten.



Dentus schrieb:


> Es ist echt der Hammer wie manche hier behaupten das die WoW Grafik besser sei...unglaublich.
> 
> WAR ist nun wirklich nicht der Grafikhammer...aber WoW ist weit dahinter anzusiedeln. Vieleicht HdRO mit DX10 überholt WAR...aber WoW...lol Leute



Ich denke das primär Leute ohne AA und Af  in geringen Auflösungen solche Behauptungen anstellen ich habs auf meinem Laptop probiert mit 1280X800 ohne AA und Af dann sieht War ca. wie Wow aus nur mit mehr Polygone.

Waaagh


----------



## D4rk-x (11. September 2008)

Ich denke auch das WoW mit der Gafik von WAR nciht mithalten kann. Wir testen das, Familier an ^^ 3 Pärchen wir haben uns alle in das Game verliebt ^^


----------



## Roostar (11. September 2008)

also ich muss sagen, dass mir Grafik auch sehr wichtig ist. WoW hat ja nunmal den Vorteil seines ganz eigenen Styles, der nicht viel am System nagt, aber trotzdem gut aussschaut. Bei Spielen die "realistisch" aussehen möchten also im MMO bereich, ist es natürlich schwerer die Kunden zufreiden zustellen. Die mit dem dicken Rechenr sagen: Mehr..MEEEHR! und die mit naja, sagen wir "normalen" Rechnern müssen alles runterstellen udn dann siehts auch blöd aus. 

Ich war bei WAR psoitiv überrascht. Ich find das sieht voll und ganz gut aus. Für nen MMO. Ich hab schon arg mit Rucklern im RvR zu kämpfen wenn ich alle Einstelluneg auf Hoch hab. Aber da finde ich grad das Feature mit den 2 Grafikmustern großartig. Das eine hab ich auf Maximum udn das andere auf Minimum ; ) fürs Questen und fürs RvR : ) wenn Mysthic noch nen Grafikpatch bringt der das Spiel noch besser aussehne lässt für solche die noch nicht zufreiden sind: gerne, irgendwann hol ich mir auch nen neuen/besseren Rechner ; )


----------



## EvilChris (11. September 2008)

WoW: 0
WAR: 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Sehr guter vergleich :-D


----------



## tausendbuffed (11. September 2008)

Ich versuche mal meine (zugegeben subjektiven) Grafikeindrücke aus der open-beta in einem Satz zu fassen:

-> Hübsche char.models bewegen sich hölzern über lieblos/platt hingeklatschte Geländetexturen <-

Mhmm, ich hatte mir bei den Hardwareanforderungen tatsächlich etwas mehr erwartet. Ich fürchte, dass sich da auch nicht mehr viel tun wird. Schließlich wird in einer open!-beta wohl kaum noch an der Substanz gebastelt.

Zumindest in diesem Punkt bleibt WAR die angekündigte MMO-Revolution schuldig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

schnuckliches hämmerchen hat dein Sigmarit *g* @EvilChris

ps gerade noch mal genau angeschaut und gesehn das der Hammerkopf ja in form des zweischweifigen kometens gearbeitet ist :-O


----------



## Kikolool (11. September 2008)

Jap sehr schön =)


----------



## skazi# (11. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Noch schlechter? Oha.. Dann muss das Gameplay aber sehr stark punkten.. Ich meine die Grafik ist um Meilen schlechter als bei HdRo oder WoW.. Und die Sys. Voraussetzungen sind extrem hoch :/


also das ist ja eine beleidigung hoch 3 also die grafik ist um einiges besser als di von WoW ..... das erkennt doch jedes kind


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

tausendbuffed schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal meine (zugegeben subjektiven) Grafikeindrücke aus der open-beta in einem Satz zu fassen:
> 
> -> Hübsche char.models bewegen sich hölzern über lieblos/platt hingeklatschte Geländetexturen <-
> 
> ...


Ich möchte hier nochmal erwähnen das du später im Spiel riesige RvR Schlachten erleben willst inklusive etliche dutzend Chars und Animationen und Effekten. Was wollt ihr alle? So einen Rechner hat niemand zu Hause!


----------



## Derigon (11. September 2008)

tausendbuffed schrieb:


> Zumindest in diesem Punkt bleibt WAR die angekündigte MMO-Revolution schuldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Grafik sollte W.A.R ne Revolution bringen? sry, aber den Punkt hat AoC schon vor ein paar Moanten gemacht *g*


----------



## Oggaman (11. September 2008)

@ Thunderhoof

Schau mal aus dem Fenster! Gemacht? Gut! Is die grafik auch schlechter als die von WoW ? Ja ? Ok ab zum nächsten Psychater! Wenn nicht viel spaß bei aktivitäten außerhalb von WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@thread Ich find die Grafik jetzt schon sehr gut und bissel schlechter is doch egal das Gmeplay zählt!
 Mein kleine beispiel dafür is Dungeon Keeper ich hab das immer wieder gerne gespielt obwohl die Grafik ungefähr auf dem stand der Stenzeit ist^^


MFG Oggaman

(demnächst Chaos maurauder^^)


----------

